# A little worried..



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Good Morning All-
Rusty from Rustybaby Ranch here..We have Nigerian Dwarfs and Mini Lamanchas.
I am usually pretty confident about our kiddings, but I have a first timer that is a average sized Nigerian and she was bred under supervision on 11/23/2013. Most of my Nigerians go around 145-148 days. Today is her 152nd day and I am a little worried. She seems fine, eating drinking pooping, no fever, nothing unusual except she has been doing the front feet elevated thing for three days now..continually standing with her front feet up. She has not had her string of mucous yet, and I am not seeing any pushing..or attempts to push- but she is every night breathing rapidly and last night was actually making a little tiny grunting noise you could barely hear very restless, circling around the birthing pen rubbing her face on everything reachable , but no crying- or appearance like active labor. She is doing all the normal things..pawing the hay around , has a nice bag ready and saw her "pull the plugs" two days ago on her teats. Vulva is not gaping open, but is definitely loose and NO ligs AT ALL. I guess I am just a little worried. I have never had one go this long before, and I'm absolutely certain on dates..as I said the breeding was completely supervised. Plus we have had major thunderstorms here in Texas, and I thought sure the barometric drop would do it...but nope. I did not ultrasound my does this time, and they normally all have twins except one..and she looks like they all usually do with twins. I guess I am just being paranoid because she has gone longer and she has been "preparing " longer than they usually do. Ultrasounds cost, but they always give me piece of mind . I did remove her grain on day 150 because she I sure don't want her to grow them any bigger if they are large...just worried about my sweet Oreo. In her defense, she has definitely dropped and appears ready..I did do just a two finger gloved check to make sure I didn't feel feet or other body parts in the birth canal anywhere, and her cervix was soft, but could not discern whether or not it was open. Do you guys think I am just being a worried mom or should I go ahead and take her to the vet for ultrasound to make sure she doesn't have an elephant in there? lol. Thanks for your input!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would take her to the vet to assess if you should induce.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear lord you made me laugh out loud (at work) with that last elephant line! 

But in all seriousness - I don't breed minis so 152 for a boer is no big deal. I would take her temperature just in case. Have you felt fetus movement recently? (straddle the goat, place hands in front of udder and "bump" up). I would personally probably give her another day but minis are a different ball game. Perhaps get on the phone with your vet and get their opinion? Then if she does have problems during labor they will already know whats going on?

Best of luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't have enough experience to offer any help , but I would definitely consult with a vet either by phone or farm call. Better to be safe then sorry . Good luck and keep us posted .


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't worry, but I would consult with a vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, talk to you vet.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, I did feel a very tiny little bump of movement last night on her right but it wasn't very hard...the buck was also average size not a big guy or anything, and so I felt okay about this breeding. In fact he has bred smaller does before without issue. I think I will call my vet and ask them if they can see her this afternoon. Thanks for all your help, and I will keep you posted!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Good Morning all..STILL no goaties...I talked with my vet and she said that it might not be a bad idea to just bring her in for ultrasound if no kids by this morning just to make sure we didn't see anything unusual. All night very quiet, has moved to the back of her barn and is just sitting lying down quietly but has that look of intent in her eyes. No temperature, no discharge, felt a very small and I mean very small bump while she was lying down and was coming from her left side. Also could clearly feel one in the chute just in front of the udder. I know the left isn't where the kids are supposed to be but it has been my experience that when my does are that far along and they have multiples I can feel them on the left under the rumen when they have been lying down a long time. Her bag is enormous this morning. No distress, nibbled hay last night, but this morning not so interested. Back to standing with her feet up on a bucket. Counted my days again, for sure this is day 152 if I count the day she was bred. So I'm quite sure that since I have to go to work this morning she will either A. Start pushing just before I walk out the door, or B. She will start pushing and my farm hand who is watching her will call me after I get there and say "SHE'S PUSHING" and I will have to immediately leave and come back home...Her BFF is also bred and isn't due til the 5th, so I have decided she is waiting on her to start the chain reaction. I've issued her an ultimatum...no babies by 3pm this afternoon and she's going for the ultrasound! lol -If she was acting like she was in distress she would have already been there, but she appears to be fine.:GAAH:


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

*On the bright side*

There is what I believe is an old wive's tale that says they tend to carry does longer than bucks...and I hope that's the problem. Last kidding was definitely heavier on the buck side...so if that's it I will be glad to wait this one more day! Looking for does looking for does looking for does!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

NDGs "can" go late like this but it's not common. I think you're right sit sit it out as long as your vet is aware. We'll be waiting for news!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I so sorry ! She must be cooking them till they are perfect for you 
Its so nerve racking , I know. One of my does was 5 days late and it drove me insane ! She had no signs up until the last possible moment , then there was goo and pawing and all the rest of the "signs" they should show "before" they kid , giving you fair warning at least. Mine were all FF , so nothing was going to be textbook  
Keep us posted , prayers all goes smoothly for you


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Mine went later this year too...all after day 150. I talked to several other BIG TIME ND breeders and they said hardly any does were going before day 150 this year when the same does usually kid out before that time. We suspect the cold winter, but just so you know, you are not alone in this and all is likely just fine.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Took her to vet just to be sure nothing fishy going on day before yesterday. My nerves were shot and all three vets just giggled and they took bets on "when". Ultrasound could only see one unless a smaller second one is hiding under her rumen, but very good strong heartbeat Gave me some oxytocin just in case she gets in trouble after hours but whichever one bet on today would be the winner. I awoke to her calling her "mommy help me" cry and she is at this moment streaming amber goo! Shouldn't be long now. In the barn watchful waiting. !


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Keep us posted!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

any update?!??


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

very very restless now, up down up down..pawing a little...still a little goo...should be soon!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Really kind of excited about this one because I am wondering what to expect. Haven't used this buck before, but I did see the babies from him previous breedings before I bought him and were real cute. He is Pygmy/Nigerian and so is she, but they both have very strong Nigerian influence in their appearance. She is black and white paint with frosted ears and very pretty little face, Sire is very light blonde with beautiful golden Nigerian stripes down his face and a beautiful coat of hair, very soft and shiny texture. So we have been really curious about this one. Our next doe due on May 5th and she is a gorgeous gorgeous Nigerian paint-loud and splashy white everywhere, and the sire for hers is our favorite full chamoisee boy and he ALWAYS throws beautiful babes. I just want some does pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thinking pink for you ! Good luck and praying for a speedy , healthy delivery


----------



## kpolenz (Jan 20, 2014)

So this has been like reading a book with out the last page, 
What happened :book:
Really hope all went well .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Anything ?


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

*Sorry!*

Gosh, I was just looking thru my old threads and realized I NEVER posted about this birth.
I did appreciate all your advice! This particular doe went 156 days! Scared the beejezuz outta me, then delivered a pretty large buckling, but very healthy. She did have an almost dry birth however, which I had never seen before. Had the usual bag, but just very little water in it, and was kind of strange, but the delivery went just fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

may have been pretty dry since she carried so long..thank goodness everything went well.

congrats!!


----------

